
Show HN: Our Fun lil' 404 page - chuckdries
https://www.gitkraken.com/404
======
Scullwm
Fun! Works well in chrome. Stuff are cool but a go back (history-1) or go to
homepage link would improve this page I think.

------
countzeroasl
That was way more fun that it should have been. Good job.

------
chuckdries
You can place the objects on the kraken!

~~~
zapzupnz
In what browsers? Doesn't work in Safari.

------
dmitripopov
I forgot what i was looking for...

